# what lenses for what shoot



## doogie (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm very new to this and trying to learn all I can. I bought a T3i package for christmas. I plan on going on vacation in June out west and want to take as many picture as I can at national parks. Here are the lenses I have now, I need a cheat sheet if thats the right way to say for what the best lense to use for different pictures.

EF 50mm f/1.8 II - I think used mostly for portaits
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III - ??
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II - ??
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II - ??

Looking to get a canon speedlite 600ex-rt before my trip.
Thanks


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 17, 2013)

Not a topic for which there is one answer. I would, between now and your trip, go out and take pictures, many with each lens. Get a feel for each and what you can or cannot achieve with each. After a time, you'll begin to get a feel for each lens and then decide what you like. Just looking at the focal lengths, there is some overlap in your collection. Of the 2, the 55-250 is often considered a "better" lens than the 75-300 and the 55-250 has image stabilization.


----------



## doogie (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for Info
With that info I maybe able to leave one of my lense home for trip. Which is another reason I ask the question.
Thanks again!


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 17, 2013)

18-55 as a general walk-around, 55-250 for a telephoto and the the 50 f/1.8 for ambient light when it starts getting dark. Or you could leave the 50 f/1.8 at home if you don't plan to use it much.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 17, 2013)

I recommend taking a look at the 430ex II flash instead. IMO the 600ex seems like a bit overkill for your needs. The 430ex is cheaper, smaller & lighter than the 600, but still has a ton of great features. Then you can always grow your speedlight kit down the line if you need more, with the 600ex.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 17, 2013)

Your 18-55 and 55-250mm lenses will cover most of your outdoor, landscape and wildlife shooting needs well. I'd leave the 75-300 at home, its image quality is not as good as the 55-250 and it lacks image stabilization. 

Three years ago, I took a T2i, 18-55 and 55-250 along our trip to Yellowstone, Glacier and other sites in the northern Rockies and was very happy with the pictures. I found the 55-250 was long enough to get some great shots of bears, elk and moose. 

Also take the 50 1.8 if you think you will be taking any indoor, low-light shots. Your zooms will not be good for that type of shooting without flash.

While you should be very happy with the lenses you have, if you are considering any additional lens purchases, consider an EF-S 15-85mm or EF-S 17-55mm. Both have "L" lens image quality and will be a nice step up from your 18-55 kit lens. Of the two, get the 15-85 if most of your shooting is outdoors in good light and consider the more expensive 17-55 if you do a lot of low-light photography.


----------



## doogie (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the info

I plan on going to Las Vegas, Bryce canyon, Yellowstone, Red Rock Arches, Grand Canyon. Should be able to get some great pictures.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 17, 2013)

doogie said:


> Thanks for all the info
> 
> I plan on going to Las Vegas, Bryce canyon, Yellowstone, Red Rock Arches, Grand Canyon. Should be able to get some great pictures.



Some of the best scenery in the US. Be sure to stop at Zion National Park as well, its in SW Utah between Las Vegas and Bryce NP. Enjoy!


----------



## RGF (Apr 18, 2013)

doogie said:


> I'm very new to this and trying to learn all I can. I bought a T3i package for christmas. I plan on going on vacation in June out west and want to take as many picture as I can at national parks. Here are the lenses I have now, I need a cheat sheet if thats the right way to say for what the best lense to use for different pictures.
> 
> EF 50mm f/1.8 II - I think used mostly for portaits
> EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III - ??
> ...



For portraits you may want only a head shot and to be close or give the subject some space. Or a portrait with a sense of environment.

Shoot, see what you like and develop your own style. Does it matter if I like spicy or bland, chocolate or vanilla - what matters is what you like (or if you sell, what your clients like).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2013)

doogie said:


> I plan on going to Las Vegas, Bryce canyon, Yellowstone, Red Rock Arches, Grand Canyon. Should be able to get some great pictures.



Leave the 75-300 III at home. 

Do you have a decent tripod? You'll definitely want one - landscapes, The Strip at night, etc.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 18, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> I recommend taking a look at the 430ex II flash instead. IMO the 600ex seems like a bit overkill for your needs. The 430ex is cheaper, smaller & lighter than the 600, but still has a ton of great features. Then you can always grow your speedlight kit down the line if you need more, with the 600ex.



Totally agree, I use a pair of 600EX Rt's with the ST-E3 on the 1Dx, still have a pair of 580EX as well, but my son uses the 430EX on his 6D and seems to be about the right combo, unless your going to require the RT function of the 600/STE3, I think the 430EX is the right Strobe for your Camera Set Up.

Agree also with Neuro, leave the 75-300 home, and have a great time & take some wonderful Images, all the places you mention are on my list for the next time to the US, you Guys with no doubt at all have the greatest National Parks on the Planet.


----------



## aroo (Apr 18, 2013)

You've got the classic Rebel setup, and those lenses will cover pretty much all your NP landscape needs nicely (until the day you catch red ring fever). Although I'm not sure you're asking for suggestions on new lenses, I visited Zion and Bryce last year and used a 10-22mm a TON. If you hike down into Bryce, the ultrawide angle is magical.

I bet you'll find the 18-55 stays on your camera most of the time. The nifty fifty will prove handy when you don't have optimal light. And if you're into stitching panoramas, use it stopped down for very good results.

Leave the 75-300 behind. I picked one up basically for free a while back and the image quality at the long end is shockingly blurry. Much prefer the 55-250.


----------



## doogie (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I just join a local Photography-Club hope to learn how to use this thing before my trip, lol

The reason I was even thinking about the 600 was because 580 used on ebay going for like $375 but I can get new 600 for $499. Plus from what I have been reading they say sooner or later you will go with radio control. I don't want to buy something that later on will not use much because I bought something better.


----------

